
Applicative Diagram (Functors Hierarchy) - based2
https://www.patreon.com/posts/applicative-26872993
======
based2
[https://gitter.im/julien-truffaut/fp-foundation](https://gitter.im/julien-
truffaut/fp-foundation)

